# bobcat combo



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Does any one have a bobcat mini ecxavator combo?Is it a worth while investment to get into and is there a nitch for such a contractor? Now say you had a 773 and a 337 bobcat what would be the least or smallest truck that you could tow them with.I always see them in magazines with a pick up and a ball hitch I'm curiouse if any one does tow them like that and also what could you charge for such a system?I'm sure there is alot of us out there that have been thinking about this setup.


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Not so much as a Bobcat combo but New Holland/Kubota Combo?
Mine are a little heavier than most listed in the
"books/Mags". (783/LS190&KX71) they weigh in at 7500/8500 & 7500 Lbs each so I need a 20,000 Lbs trailer to haul them. Now not many pickup trucks can handle 20,000 lbs. We do have air brakes on our Sterling and it could handle a trailer like that but I'm not about to buy a $10,000 trailer. Now if you had a 325 excavator and a 753 or 763 your talking 10,000 to 12,000 lbs and a good F450 or F550 could handle that but not with a ball hitch, ball hitchs are rated to 10,000 lbs unless load equalizers are used then they go to 12,000 lbs.

Charging for them figure a regluar hourly rate, we get 750 a day for the mini and 750 a day for the LS190, less for smaller machines.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Bobcat Advantage*

Do a search on this and you'll find a ton of posts about both the mini x's and bobcat loaders, and the system used together.

We use Bobcat's (mini and loaders) its a great team on the jobsite. Our mini-x hasn't stoped working since the day we got it, it seems we need it on every job we do. That took the little bit of hand work we had left and made it vanish!

We haul them seperately just because our big trailers are tooo big (60 Ton)  and our small trailers are only 6 ton and they are not large enough in size to fit both on.

A 1 ton or ton and a half will pull them no problem, but like Paul said, I would use a trailer with a lunette ring and get a pintle hook for your truck becaue the ball couplers aren't rated that high.

We load 5 and 10 ton dump's with our loader and excavator with no problem in case you were wondering about that.

Let us know if you have any more questions.

Hope this Helped!


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Im not positive,but i have seen 2 5/16" ball/pintle combo rated at 3000 tongue/16000 trailer weight.The F450/550 is rated at 3000/16000 weight carrying according to the plate on frame under the dump body.I would pull a 16000 lb trailer ,pintle hook with a 450/550,locally to and from jobs.A gooseneck woul be nicer,but then,there goes the dunp body.


----------



## paul (May 13, 2001)

Just double checked my trailer stuff 2 5/16" with 1 1/4" shaft is rated for 10,000 lbs.

You can use a goose neck with a dump (special order on the trailer) you need to pin the bed down for trailering but it does work. pin is removeable.


----------



## Pauls Mowing (Sep 23, 2000)

My C-3500 with a 9' platform dump has a small door in the floor to access the gooseneck hitch. Truck also has a class 4 receiver hitch on the rear. Best of both worlds.

Paul


----------



## crash22201 (Nov 23, 2000)

When ever i rent a bobcat 773 i tow it around with my f-250
it works for me.Or i could use my f-700 but i like to use the pickup it more manoverable in tight areas.


----------



## Rex Mann (Nov 26, 2000)

We have a tach mini x and gehl skidloader. They work great as a system. We only trailer one at a time. Our biggest truck, F450, is to small to have that much weight according to the Ohio PUCO. Better safe than sorry.

Rex


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

We just took back the bobcat 334 Saturday. We hauled it AND our 751 on a 20' Gooseneck behind our 2001 Dodge 3/4 ton 5 spd and then with our 2001 automatic with no problems. We love this combo! We used the mini a lot more than we anticipated. Took a lot of hand work out of our day. It is just like they said about the bobcat. Buy one and jobs will present themselves. Buy a pallet fork and you wonder what you ever did without one. We plan on adding a mini to our fleet sometime this spring. We charged $70 for the mini and $45 for the 751 per hour. Don't forget the 2 hour minimum. Worked out pretty well.


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

We have a Bobcat 334 Excavator and a 773 Skidsteer. They are a great combo. We just finished a job yesterday with them that would have taken 3 days with a rubber tire hoe, but we did it in a day and a half with our machines. If you are going to tow both together, you need at least a 7 ton trailer and a Class 5 or 6 Truck. You will kill a small dump truck or pickup with that weight.


----------

